# Helen of Trout



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Living in south australia is great if you like the marine environment ,but if you also like the burbling clearwater stream that flows into the crystal ,tree lined lake ,then you have two choices.Keep dreaming or fuel up.Thought I might take the hobie (and mum and the kids}to the holy grail of speckled things.Tasmania.We went in about the last week of the season and in seven sessions,managed fourteen beautifull trout.Idont know why it feels so good to catch these things because they dont fight that much or taste that great but extracting one from that awesome environment is a thrill.Stayed at lake St Clair and Mt. Roland .Did some trolling and some casting and interestingly caught two fish on a stationary floating jointed rapala while casting with the other rod.Any way ,i would recomend a paddling trip to Tas even if you dont catch a fish.


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

ah leftieant, good to see there's another expat who can't wait to get back to SA

and kanganoe, good to see those trout. i just spent 7 weeks in tassie and only scratched the surface. for a such a little place there sure is lots to do. i can't wait to get back again for a proper looksee. still, i've got 1600 images on the laptop to remind me!

pete


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice trout mate, i havent caught a trout from the yak yet but im sure a quick trip to Tas would fix that by the look of it, we went last week up to Eildon and caught reddies and rainbows land based, we were using a carp looking rapala. can you tell/show us what type of lure you used, im trying to get my fresh water stuff together, so some advice would be great.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

your smile in that first piccie says it all matey. Hope to do a similar trip next year and cant wait.


----------



## bomberjames (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice trout.
Tassy is a beatiful place to fish.
Whether in the yak or land base,its awesome.
Don't do what I did and thats go to Tassie on a fishing trip during thew closed season.
Big trap for young travellers.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcN/ACAAAArXgAAQYAEAgBgAF2/eICAAVERoaGgAZCJ6U9T9UbSaHqNpCoErV1xK/J62jIdkd8HMSOyrE82oWAoBCxJSeSN5mgwiiuACkQtX4u5IpwoSGG/gBAA=


----------



## jimmy34 (Apr 20, 2007)

That's a damn fine effort to catch those fish in such a short holiday. You must know what you are doing, or got some good local advice, or just an extremely arsey (lucky) fisherman. Were most of the fish taken at Lake St Clair. That lake is either hot or cold, when I have been there it has always been cold (no fish). You are right tho, even paddling round without a fishing rod is good reward just for the scenery.
james


----------

